# Lola - my very first day! 🐾



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Mummy and daddy collected me on Friday lunchtime and I was such a good girl in the car









I met my big brother Billy and I think he likes me! We even had a little kiss









I played with my human sisters, went outside on the grass for a wee and a poo then settled down with (near) my brother for a nice snooze









There is a lovely warm fire and it's very cosy









I went to bed in my new crate at 11pm - my brother was next to me on his bed, I whimpered a bit for 10 mins so Billy barked and told me to go to sleep. I settled down till Mummy came and woke us up at 7am
(Yes 8 hours, dry and clean crate!!!). Mummy said I was such a clever girl. 

I miss my brothers, sisters and Uncle Anthony but I think I'm going to like it here. 









Love Lola x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

How brilliant. She's going to be fun when she finds her feet. I don't fancy Billy's chances of getting peace and quiet


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely homecoming story  what a great girl she is. Beautiful too.. Love her puppy belly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, that has to break all the first sleep records on here so far. What a fabulous little girl she is! Lovely photos, please keep them coming! She is an absolute little doll.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks a lot like Maggie. I wish she would sleep all night. We still go out after about 5 hours of sleep and then right back to bed for another 3. I guess that's the disadvantage of not using a crate.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute! Funny in the car she looked so big but then beside Billy you could see how small she is Billy seems to like her


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Helen that is wonderful. Fingers crossed her brother is as well behaved. This time tomorrow we will be on our way home with him. Hoping for shorter journey time than last night.... 7 hours due to roadworks.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. So glad to here it is going so well. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, she is so confident and loving, we really couldn't have asked for a better first day! Oh Donna can't believe you were stuck in traffic so long! Am sure Watson is going to be just as perfect as his sister....am so excited for you! x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lindor said:


> She looks a lot like Maggie. I wish she would sleep all night. We still go out after about 5 hours of sleep and then right back to bed for another 3. I guess that's the disadvantage of not using a crate.


We have never used a crate. We just put paper down for the first dog that slept in our bedroom. Max slept in the utility with Mandy, and Phoebe slept in the utility with Max. So all have had company which helps. Phoebe was dry and clean from day one overnight. Being a lazy individual we've never routinely got up to any of them in the night. ☺


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwwwh that's so good! Clever girl! Billy looks suitably big brotherish! Lovely photos xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have had such an exciting day at my new place! I have played in the garden with Billy, had hours of cuddles from my humans and all the visitors said I'm cute. I have been eating lots and my mum was surprised I was 2kg - she said I am something called 'perfect'.

I wanted to say to my sister and brothers to be good for your new mums and dads, especially to my best pal Watson. 










Love Lola x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh she is so cute & I love her and billy kissing, was he a bit surprised by her home coming or has he taken it all in his stride?


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Such a cutie.
Shame missed you yesterday. We spent 2 hours with Anthony,Natalie and all of dogs in the garden and he showed us our new boy. 6 weeks its going to be a long long time.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy was fine actually - just took it in his stride. She went on his bed and he got off so don't think he is ready for cuddling up but so far so good. 

Yes we had left by around 1pm, we saw your litter again today, they are gorgeous! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh I can't wait to hear more x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

I promise Watson will let Lola know how he is tomorrow. We have one very excited small boy and two very excited not so small people.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh bless! Love these updates guys, wish I had done this with Murphy! So good to look back on, keep them coming! Can't get enough of these puppy pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations! Wow she surely is cute and perfect. glad all went so well boy do you have fun to come, the hours we just sit and watch our two interact. Hope tonight goes just as well.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh how lovely!!! It makes me want to squeal to see Billy being so lovely and relaxed with his new sister, what a great boy he is! Lola is properly gorgeous!!!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

She is such a little doll! Congratulations and have fun these next few weeks bonding with your new little sweetheart! How exciting!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Mummy thinks I must have read the book before I arrived, but really I just copied Billy; got into my crate and went to sleep till Mummy came in at 7.30am! 
Love Lola x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another great night! Fab!! Isn't having a big brother just brilliant


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like she could write her own puppy book!


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hfd said:


> Yes we had left by around 1pm, we saw your litter again today, they are gorgeous! Do you have a name yet?


Hi Helen, yes, he wil be called Remi.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Cool name - hope the weeks fly by quickly for you.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hfd said:


>


Love this picture, on their bed - it reminds me of R&R when we brought her home xx


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

So nice to see them together, she looks like Watson in the top photo.

Linda a really good name. The time went quickly waiting, I kept busy searching websites for things to buy


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Great photos they look very comfortable together.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Billy and Lola update .. ahh gorgeous photos. Enjoy your poos Helen x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! Day 6, but feels like I have been here forever. I have been sleeping all night, except for mon night when I cried for 2 hours and when mummy came down at 2am she said I had to have a wash and new bedding (oops!). 
Mummy has been taking Billy out for an hour to do something called walk on a morning and I have been staying in my crate like a good girl with my toys, to be honest I'm glad to have a bit of a rest from playing and dashing around with my big bro! Wonder when I can go out of the big front door for the walk thing?
Oh and Billy has finally let me lie with him - result!! I like snuggling in but he kept getting up every time I tried but yesterday and today he seems to like me a bit more (yay). 

Love Lola x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely, thank you for the update!  Have Lola watch the video of Cricket to get some pointers for when she finally gets to go on the walks with her big brother.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh looking snuggly already! Thanks for the update lovely to see xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Helen, just catching up with this, how fantastic that your gorgeous girl has settled in so well and big brother has taken to her, brilliant.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh and I see she is following in someones footsteps.....


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ha ha - yes I think that Anthony must have given Dudley the same advice as Lola about reading the book! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Ha ha - yes I think that Anthony must have given Dudley the same advice as Lola about reading the book! x


Its so that they don't fall for any of our sneaky training! Anthony has put one of those pics of Dudley on his website,.


----------

